
ResearchCoders: Find ideas from the scientific community for coding projects - maastaar
http://www.researchcoders.com/
======
supermatt
There only appears to be a single research paper looking for an
implementation. I click to read, it takes me to google scholar. I click the
article, it takes me through to a pay site, where I must pay $15 to read the
article...

~~~
m_sahaf
I've been using the Unpaywall[0] extension, and it's been a godsend. It'll
detect if the webpage is about an academic paper, and it'll display a green
icon on the side to click on which will take you to a free, legally open
distribution channel.

[0] [https://unpaywall.org](https://unpaywall.org)

~~~
maastaar
Thanks for sharing, really useful tool.

------
grogenaut
Thoughts: \- The call to action for programmers is unclear, there is only one
paper on the site and it's below the fold on my laptop and less obvious than
the rest of the stuff. Put a big button on the paper like you have on the Read
More. Also move the "Communication" stuff below the main point of the site, eg
the table.

\- Research Title looks like the start of the footer.

\- Reading the premise for honeypot passwords I have no idea what would need
to be implemented to show it useful.

\- I have no idea of what you're looking for for proof of concept, or is this
just a "take this paper and do what you want with it, I thought these papers
were interesting."

\- It'd be nice to be able to pin or remove articles eventually when you have
a lot. Categories and tags as well.

~~~
maastaar
Thanks a lot for your suggestions. Your notes will be considered.

>> I have no idea of what you're looking for for proof of concept, or is this
just a "take this paper and do what you want with it, I thought these papers
were interesting."

Yes, it is "take this paper and do what you want with it, I thought these
papers were interesting." :-)

------
ass3mbler
Great idea! I look forward to see more research papers to help. I think that
this project addresses a real need, often undervaluated in the academic
research. This is the only project active in this space?

~~~
maastaar
Thanks a lot. Sure, more papers will be added in the future.

~~~
pklee
Maastar - slightly adjacent idea. Research papers sometimes involve data
through which the hypothesis is made, getting access to this data can help
understand hypothesis better. It can also fuel other ideas for people. Would
be great to also have workspace where people can engage in active data-
sleuthing through these shared spaces and workbenches.

~~~
maastaar
Thanks for your suggestion. May you give me an example of such kind of papers.

------
melenaos
I read the paper and it's very interesting. I always wander how would I know
if my DB is compromised and this provides a solution, i don't know and I am
not capable to tell if this is a great solution or not but it makes sense.

As a note to the paper for the 2.1. Honeychecker; It's not that efficient to
have a second system that stores what the correct password is, it's just a
waste of resources. A simple and more robust solution could be to have a
checksum from a field, let's say the username, that generate a number from 1
to 5. That way you can tell which password is the correct one. The attacher
must have access to the code to know the checksum formula and how that applies
to the password list. I guess this is much better than the suggested solution.

~~~
maastaar
That's an interesting idea, can you please share it in "ideas" section in
ResearchCoders on the same page of the research.

------
grogenaut
In general where does one go to look for these types of papers, a stream of
research, is that what journals are for?

~~~
maastaar
You can use Google Scholar for searching if you have specific topic in your
mind. Under each paper in the search results you can find two links, they are
"Cited by ..." and "Related articles", you can find more papers about the
topic by using these two links. The link of Google Scholar is
[https://scholar.google.com/](https://scholar.google.com/)

SemanticScholar is also good:
[https://www.semanticscholar.org/](https://www.semanticscholar.org/)

~~~
grogenaut
What if I just want to learn about random shit? The main reason I read him is
to learn about new things and things that might be big in 5 years.

------
chobeat
very debatable that the world is a better place after the development of
distributed processing engines.

Source: I'm a data engineer and almost every application I've seen in
production made the world a worse place.

The manifesto is extremely naive and it's not a manifesto. A call to action
with an ethical goal doesn't make sense without an ethical framework to decide
what to implement and what not. Otherwise it's just implementation for the
sake of implementation, nothing different than what is already done by random
projects on GitHub.

~~~
maastaar
I appreciate your participation, will consider your notes. Thanks a lot.

~~~
KineticLensman
I think you can make your manifesto page 'more like a manifesto' by starting
it with a sentence something like

"Our goal in ResearchCoders is to draw the attention of programmers to
research that has not yet been realised and urge those programmers to
implement practical systems that realize the ideas of that research".

This is based on one of the existing sentences.

Actually the wikipedia definition [0] of 'manifesto' is fairly loose: "A
manifesto is a published declaration of the intentions, motives, or views of
the issuer, be it an individual, group, political party or government". By
that definition, you have a manifesto.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manifesto](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manifesto)

